
Pieter Hintjens - DanielRibeiro
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pieter_Hintjens
======
okket
Current discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12634590](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12634590)
(6 hours ago, 194 comments)

